# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Advance Cdma Team COMBO unlocker Server Down Solution 04-05-2011

## gsm4maroc

Hello to all combo users.
we have problem with BSNL domain name server its not resolving our ip.
please use this solution in this time to use combo and our support forum.. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
if you have BSNL connection then problem can be solve by hosts file editing. 
or backup your original hosts file at location
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc 
make rar save to safe place *ITS IMPORTANT.* 
and put this attached hosts file to
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
now close all browser etc and recheck now must be working. 
Best Regards
Advance Cdma Team

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
    ++++++++++++++++++++++++++                 شكرا اخى مع احلى تقدير حبيبى                       تم النقل للقسم الصحيح
    ++++++++++++++++++++++++++
    ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------

